# Top Part of Penn Powerstik or replacement piece?



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello,

This may be an odd post but I was wondering if there is anywhere I can buy the whole top piece for a penn powerstik 10 ft rod? Do any fishing stores/shops sell just the top piece to poles? The base is fine just the top cracked in half! Or can a different top piece of the rod be used to fit in the base? Any and all suggestions are helpful. Yes I can buy a new rod and have already done that but i would like to see if there is a way I can salvage the other rod with a replacement piece.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Yer best shot is gonna be to wait til the yard sales start up in the spring...because its relatively inexpensive rod you wont find many dealers or shops saving pieces from shipping mishaps.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

if the butt section is good, lash a large hook on it and epoxy it tight, use as a beach/boat gaff...


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions/ideas. The butt section is like new. Id hate to waste it.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

I like rockfish1s idea to make a gaff..you can get the components to make one at mudhole.com


----------

